# تاريخ مصر و المسيحية فى النصف الثانى من القرن الخامس الميلادى 457 و حتى 507 م



## +إيرينى+ (13 مارس 2011)

تاريخ المسيحية فى مصر أثناء النصف الثانى من القرن الخامس الميلادى

قبل ما ابدأ لازم تعرفوا حاجات مهمة 
+ الذين رفضوا مجمع خلقدونية كانوا يلقبون بالمتأصلين " الأرثوذكس"
+ أنصار مجمع خلقدونية كانوا يلقبون بالملكيون لأنهم كانوا على رأى الملك أو الامبراطور البيزنطى لأن جل الملوك البيزنطيين بعد هذا التاريخ كانوا خلقدونيين و من أشد الأعداء للأرثوذكس و كانوا ينفون باباوات الإسكندرية ويعينون بطاركة ملكيين بدلاً منهم 
خدوا بالكوا من نقطة مهمة لأن النقطة ديه ح تأثر على التايخ:
-	كان الملوك بيعتقدوا أن باباوات الاسكندرية ضد المملكة الرومانية لأنهم ليسوا ملكيين " بما معناه إن باباوات الاسكندرية عايزين يستقلوا بمصر عن روما " طبعا الاعتقاد دا كان خاطئ و عارى من الصحة 
-	كانت اخر رسائل الأمبراطور مركيان تنص على ( المخالفون من مدينة الاسكندرية واقاليم مصر ان لم يرجعوا ويوافقوا على قرارات مجمع خلقيدونية ويشتركون مع بروتيروس فاننا نأمر بان يعودوا تحت العذاب ولايستطيعون ان يكتبوا وصية ولايرثون ميراث غيرهم ولايهبوا شيئا من املاكهم ولايرسم لهم اساقفة ولا قسوس ولا شمامسة ولايعمر لهم كنائس ولا اديرة وتؤخذ كنائسهم)

المهم نكمل
كان ياما كان ​
زى ما عرفنا من النصف الأول من القرن الخامس الميلادى 

انتهز الأقباط فرصة موت مركيان الملك النسطورى و تنصيب لاون " ليو الأول "نسطورى ايضا  و أسرعوا فى *تنصيب ثيموثاوس " البطريرك ال 26 "على كرسى البطريركية فى بابة سنة 195 ش و 457 م*

استمر جهاد البابا ضد الخلقدونيين فحرم جميع الكهنة الذين تبعوا بروتيروس و عقد مجمع حكم فيه بحرم المجمع الخلقدونى و رسالة لاون و تبرأ من شركة كنائس رمية و انطاكية و القسطنطينية التى انحازت للخلقدونيين بتأثير القيصر و زوجته
و لما اشتكى الكهنة المحرومون للقيصر فأمر بعقد مجمع لتفحص فيه أعمال مجمع خلقدونية فأيد جميع الاساقفة مجمع خلقيدون- ارضاء للقيصر - إلا تيموثاوس البابا و أسقفين آخرين
فحكم علي البابا و أخيه أناطوليوس بالنفى الى غاغرا سنة 460 م
و انتخب الملكين تيموثاوس ملكى " صاحب القلنصوة البيضاء  " ليكون بطريرك الاسكندرية 

و قام الامبراطور بإرسال ديونيسيوس امير الجيوش الى مصر ومعه اوامر باخضاع المصريين وتنفيذاً لهذا الأمر سفك دماء ثلاثين ألفً من الأقباط بمدينة الإسكندرية

 أخيرا مات الأمبراطور ليوا الأول سنة 474 م 

*+  تولى العرش حفيده "ابن ابنته " ليو الثانى لمدة 10شهور وحكم معه أبوه زينون البار" زوج ابنة ليوا الأول " لمدة سنة من 474 م حتى 475 م  
+ اغتصب العرش باسيليكيوس "أخو زوجة ليو الأول"سنة 475م حتى 476 م*

فأعاد البابا تيموثاوس من منفاه الى كرسيه سنة 476 م

و حال وصوله عقد مجمع حضره 500 أسقف حكم فيه ثانية برفض مجمع خلقدونية و رسالة لاون

رجع زينون البار للعرش سنة 476 م  " كان فى بداية الأمر خلقيدونى " 

بعد أن تنازل له باسيليكيوس عن العرش

و كان يريد نفى البابا تيموثاوس لولا أن رآه طاعنا فى السن

ثم تنيح البابا تيموثاوس بعد جهاد طويل فى 7 مسرى 218 ش و 477 م 

ثم أقيم على الكرسى المرقسى البابا بطرس الثالث البطريرك ال27فى شهر توت سنة 477 م فى عهد زينون قيصر 

عمل مثل أسلافه وعقد مجمع بالاسكندرية حرم فيه مجمع خلكيدون و رسالة لاون

فنفاه زينون بسبب عقد هذا المجمع و أرجع تيموثاوس صاحب القلنسوة البيضاء إلا أن البابا لم يفارق الاسكندرية بل لبث متخفيا فيها 5  سنوات

 وفى سنة 482 م مات تيموثاوس صاحب القلنسوة البيضاء  الدخيل


كان فى نفس الوقت رجل بار إسمه أكاكيوس أسقف القسطنطينية ....هذا الرجل كان غير مقتنع بمجمع خلقدونية

كانت توجد صداقة قوية بين أكاكيوس أسقف القسطنطينية و الملك زينون . 

و فى سنة 482 م قام أكاكيوس بإقناع الملك بالآتى :
* رجوع البابا بطرس الى كرسيه بالاسكندرية فتم ذك بالفعل.
*رفض مجمع خلقيدون و رسالة لاون فآمن الملك باللا خلقدونية على يد أكاكيوس

و بدأت صداقة قوية بين أكاكيوس بطريرك القسطنطينية و البابا بطرس بطريرك الاسكندرية بعد أن أعلن الأول توبته و رفضه لمجمع خلقيدون و رسالة لاون و عقدا مجمع بالقسطنطينية لاجراء مراسيم الاتحاد بين الكنيستين القسطنطينية و الاسكندرية و وضعوا منشور مشهور  باسم " هيوتيكون " أى " كتاب الاتحاد " و حكم فيه على تعاليم أريوس و نسطور و أوطاخى معا و أثبتت بنود كيرلس و أيدت مجامع نيقية و القسطنطينية و أفسس و رفض طومس لان  و مجمع خلقيدون 
الا بعض أساقفة مصر إعتقدوا أن البابا وافق على خلقيدون بقبوله التوقيع على كتلب الاتحاد فعقد البابا مجمع أطلعهم فيه على كل شئ فاقتنع جميعهم سوى بعض المتحزبين اطلق عليهم لقب ( الاسيفايين) أى " الذين بلا رأس " لأنهم حرموا من رأسهم .

وعقد أسقف رومية مجمع حم فيه أكاكيوس و بطرس

ثم تنيح البابا بطرس الثالث فى 2 هاتور و أكتوبر 490 م 

ثم قدم للكرسى السكندرى البابا أثناسيوس ال 28 فى شهر كيهك سنة 490 م فى عهد زينون قيصر

فى 9 أبريل 491 م مات الامبراطور زينون البار

و*فى 11 أبريل 491 م تولى الامبراطور فلافيوس أناستاسيوس أو أناستاسيوس الأول* " أرثوذكسى " بعد زواجه من أرملة زينون البار

ثم توفى أكاكيوس بطريرك القسطنطينية سنة 491 م و جاء بعده أفروا يطاس و لم تطل حياته فخلفه أفيميوس الذى قطع العلاقة مع الكنيسة الاثوذكسية و طرد الارثوذكسيين  فغضب عليه القيصر ونفاه و أقام بدله مكدونيوس فى حدود سنة 492  م 

و لكن مكدونيوس كان من الملكيين " الخلقدونيين " فقطع العلاقات مع الكنيسة الارثوذكسية و أبطل صلاة الثلاثة تقديسات من كنيسة القسطنطينية
و هى " قدوس الله قدوس القوى.....الخ " لأن بها قول " يا من صلبت عنا" 

و تنيح البابا أثناسيوس فى 20 توت 497 م و كانت سنين إقامته على الكرسى المرقسى خالية من أى إضطرابات و كانت الكنيسة سالمة من الاضطهاد

و فى باؤونة سنة 497 م جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا يوحنا البطريرك ال29 فى عهد الملك أناستاسيوس الأول

و استمرت البلاد المصرية فى أمن و طمأنينة 

ثم تنيح البابا يوحنا البطريرك ال 29 فى 4 بشنس 507 م

ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية


طبعا المصدر " كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية للقس منسى يوحنا "

يتبع فى القرن السادس الميلادى​


----------



## marcelino (13 مارس 2011)

*مجهود حلو يا يرينى

متابع
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *مجهود حلو يا يرينى
> 
> متابع
> *​



شكرا على مرورك  و تعليقك


----------



## النهيسى (13 مارس 2011)

شكرا للموضوع الجميل
بجد مجهود رائع جداااا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 مارس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا للموضوع الجميل
> بجد مجهود رائع جداااا
> ربنا يباركك​




شكرا على تعليقك و مرورك و تشجيعك الجميل ​


----------



## نونوس14 (13 مارس 2011)

*رااااااااااائع جدا جدا*
*استمرى واحنا متابعين*
*ربنا يبارك مجهودك*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 مارس 2011)

نونوس14 قال:


> *رااااااااااائع جدا جدا*
> *استمرى واحنا متابعين*
> *ربنا يبارك مجهودك*



شكرا على مرورك و تعليقك و تشجيعك


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 مارس 2011)

مجهود فوق الممتاز يا فندم 
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> مجهود فوق الممتاز يا فندم
> تسلم ايدك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​




شكرا على تعليقك و مرورك و تشجيعك السكر​


----------



## kalimooo (15 مارس 2011)

جميل  

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

والمجهود الاروع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 مارس 2011)

كليمو قال:


> جميل
> 
> شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ...



شكرا على تعليقك و مرورك و تشجيعك العسل


----------



## +pepo+ (23 مارس 2011)

روعه جدا
ربنا يحافظ عليكى​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 مارس 2011)

+pepo+ قال:


> روعه جدا
> ربنا يحافظ عليكى​



*شكرا يا +pepo على التعليق و التشجيع*​


----------



## حمورابي (23 مارس 2011)

*موضوع قيم ومعلومات مفيدة . . ​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 مارس 2011)

حمورابي قال:


> *موضوع قيم ومعلومات مفيدة . . ​*



*شكرا يا حمورابى على مرورك و تعليقك الحلو
*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 مارس 2011)

*ميرسى حبيبتى للموضوع الررررررررائع
الرب يبارك مجهودك
منتظرين المزيد​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 مارس 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبتى للموضوع الررررررررائع
> الرب يبارك مجهودك
> منتظرين المزيد​*



*شكرا يا مونيكا 57 على التعليق و التشجيع*​


----------

